# Upland vests



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Who uses those nice pack/vests from badlands, alps, and tenzing? I need a new upland vest this year and primarily only hunt dove and quail in Washington county. Would like to start chukar and grouse hunting as well. I'm thinking a mesh fabric traditional best to stay cooler. Whats y'all opinions on those fancy packs/vests. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Wing Works

http://wingworks.biz


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm a big fan of upland game vests with huge pockets. I always make sure my partner has one. :grin:

.


----------



## Wasatch Wings (Sep 29, 2015)

I'll second gdog on wing works. Nice vest. Super durable. Only problem is you'll have to wait a while because he is always out of stock. If you can wait, it's probably the best vest out there. 

Q5 outdoor products has a similar vest which I also like. Super good people to work with. 

Cabelas just released a nice hybrid vest in their "instinct" line which I ordered to try it out, but it doesn't fit me well. Even the smaller size was too large. I'm 5'11" but pretty thin and the vest was way too big around the waist. Tenzings vest is the same way. As long as your waist is 36" they fit great.


----------



## Ali-MAc (Jul 12, 2013)

3rd vote for wingworks if you can afford it and can wait, they are super durable and designed for Western Chukar hunting, love mine.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Can't afford the wingworx , I do have some Cabalas bucks to spend, I'll have to check it out next time in Lehi


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Another vote for Wing Works- had to save for a season but it is well worth it- especially if you have dogs.


----------



## ted (Oct 22, 2011)

I also had a great experience with Q5. Bought a Quilomene San Carlos from them a while back and would recommend the company and the product to just about anyone -- excellent customer service and a high quality vest.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

I've had a Quilomene and Wing Works for some time. Used both extensively. Save your $$'s if you can and get a Wing Works...its worth it.


----------



## ted (Oct 22, 2011)

What do you like better about the WW, gdog?


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

ted said:


> What do you like better about the WW, gdog?


Carrying capacity, water bottle holders (over bladder) and durability of fabric. I have the Quilomene Upland. Used it for a bunch of years, till I tried the WW's.

Totally personal choice, but I like the big water bottles better then a bladder for upland with dogs. I use bladders for my backpacking packs, so I'm not against them, but find the bottles are more user friendly when sharing with the dogs. I carry a lightweight packable bowl, which I put water into for the dogs to drink out of. Saves wasting a ton of water by watering out of the bottle directly.

The strap system on the WW seams to carry the weight better, especially when carrying 3 large bottles of water for 2 dogs on an all day chukar hunt. I can carry more "stuff" as well. At first, I didn't think I'd like the big front shell pockets on the WW's, but if you size it correctly, they are not in the way at all. I normally have shells in the right and a camera in the left.

Overall wear and tear has been less on the WW's heavier material.

Both are great vests....just like the WW's better for my use.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I've been rocking a Camelback upland pack for several years now, and i have really enjoyed it. Is nice not having an actual "vest" in the traditional sense. I like how easy it is to wear over the top of clothing, whether its a t-shirt or a big fluffy coat. I have noticed a few things that could be improved though, and I think the Badlands or Tenzing upland packs fixed those things. I have said for some time now that hypervent technology like Badlands uses on some of their packs would be excellent on an upland pack.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Wing works is hands down the best vest on the market. I've yet to see a close second. I've had the Badlands vest and it's not worth the money they charge. Tiny little shell pockets and a puny game bag. I've lost several chukar and pheasants that have fallen out of that game bag while hiking. If you don't want to go for the wing works which I highly suggest you do then try going up to the Browning outlet store in Morgan. Take a look at the Browning bird n lite vest. It's a pretty good option for the price and the price is a little better up there. (at least it was last I was up there a year or so ago so calling first might be wise).


----------



## grouse421 (Feb 12, 2018)

How does the wing works match up to the tenzing or even orvis. I found one solid review on the tenzing, https://theuplandhunter.com/best-upland-hunting-vest/ but after some research the wing works looks pretty durable and has some nice features. Just want a solid pack for all day hunting. thanks.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

grouse421 said:


> ..... but after some research the wing works looks pretty durable and has some nice features. Just want a solid pack for all day hunting. thanks.


Wing Works....


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

I own a wing works and a tenzing. Picked up an initial attack this year and its my new favorite.

http://initial-attack.com/sb420.html


----------



## Ali-MAc (Jul 12, 2013)

Depends what you are looking for

Wingworks is well thought out, well designed and will last for decades, very strong and hard wearing, may never need replaced.

but it is heavy material, that comes with the hard wearing


----------



## Hill Hunter (Dec 1, 2017)

Like gdog and a bunch of other said - the Wing Works pack is great. In addition to what other have said, the shoulder straps are well designed. They are not padded, but they are comfortable and flat so they don't mess up your gun mount.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Wow, that wingworks bag looks stunning. You can always observe the craft and insight that goes into these cottage industry bags. Now if I could just afford another $200 piece of specialized equipment 

Learning fast that my standard setup isn't ideal for grouse and chukar. Nothing like uphill hikes with a shotgun to test your systems.


----------

